
Twitter working on “edit” feature for tweets - adidash
http://thedesk.matthewkeys.net/2013/12/16/exclusive-twitter-working-on-edit-feature-for-tweets/
======
byoung2
_To solve this problem, Twitter is looking at a few things, including
limitations on how many characters or words a user would be allowed to insert
or delete._

Consider "Wish you were here" vs "Wish you were her" or "Buy Apple stock" vs
"Don't buy Apple stock". It's amazing what a single letter or word can do to
change the meaning of a sentence. If you can change the meaning of a Tweet in
1 letter, how could they possibly police changes?

